# struggling with number two



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

hi all

My beautiful son was conceived by accident 2 and a half years ago, once I'd got over the initial shock of being pregnant and despite being diabetic (you're not supposed to get pregnant unplanned if diabetic) I gave birth to a healthy baby boy in Feb 2011.

We have been trying to have another baby since this February, until September I was told not to because of health problems due to my diabetes but then they gave us the green light.

Didn't think I'd have any problems as I'd conceived my first by accident, but I was suprised to find that I wasn't ovulating.

Doctor has now given me clomid. I'm also trying to lose some weight as i'm around 2 stone overweight.

Has anyone else had this? Although I really hope the clomid will work i am really worried that I'm going through early menopause or something. (i'm 35 by the way). 

What if my eggs don't return.


Feels like every time we try to go for it something gets in the way


----------



## Wantbabynow6 (Jan 10, 2013)

I had this.
My son was an accident on the good old withdrawal method. He's was3in August and we started trying straight away or as soon as I was able to Dtd due to the fact I suspected I had pcoS due to irregular cycles. I conceived naturally but suffered a mc at 8 was, I then went onto clomid 100mg due to not ovulating and conceived 1st cycle but lost my so at 16wks and I've been on clomid since feb 12 but no success!  I'm now starting iui this cycle.

I just can't believe this journey considering my son was a shock

Good luck


----------



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi 

This all sounds way too familiar! I conceived my DD approaching 3 years ago within a month of trying. I too was shocked. I've been trying for no.2 since Jan 2012. In July I had some tests done and was told I had v low amh but not to do anything and to continue TTC. Bearing in mind amh only gets worse with age this approach didnt work for me so I went to a consultant and did a month of clomid (did nothing) and then went on to IVF. It worked but I had a missed miscarriage. So one year later I am mentally in a bad place and still not pregnant. I have been emailing with an academic who thinks that my response to the stimulation shows that my amh might actually be ok, so who knows what is going on. I am now taking every homeopathic remedy I can lay my hands on which might help and taking lots of iron supplements as my levels are always low and apparently it can decrease fertility by 50%. I've now resigned to allow myself sometime to rest and revitalise...we'll see if it makes a difference.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## jellybaby81 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi ladies
just thought id join the chat about ttc 2. Although i needed treatment for #1 as hubby is sterile the  journey for # 2 has been much harder. Ds will be 2 in march and we have been trying since last june. I am finding it very mentally consuming and struggke with guilt as i am not fully concentrated on Ds. Anyone else feel this way?
I am starting ivf in 2 days.... Atta girl i have low iron since preg. Well borderline. Not the haemoglobin just the ferratin levels.... U think its can decrease fertility by 50% Freaking out!


----------



## Wantbabynow6 (Jan 10, 2013)

Jellybaby81 I feel guilty the whole time.  
I feel bad that Im not totally consumed with happiness that I have a beautiful 3 year old son whom I love more than I knew was possible love yet im yearning for the babies Ive lost and yearning to be a mommy again.  I feel guilty that I am unable to provide my son with a sibling and someone to play with and to grow up with,  he would make an amazing big brother and I feel guilty that no matter how wonderful our day is and how much fun we are having there is a piece of my heart that feels so sad. 

I do try and remember thought that our son doesnt have to fight for our attention, we do everything with him, he is spoilt and completely loved and everything is about him and he is lucky to have this too. So whilst there are cons there are some pro's for our children from the situation we find ourselves in.


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi there, similar story here too.got pregnant by accident 4 years a go. Have a beautiful little boy. Met DH whilst pregnant (ex didn't want to know). We very happy little family but ttc three years and nothing...  

Had lap and dye which showed sluggish tubes so consulant said no to clomid as likely to have ectopic pregnancies. Got pcos as well a/though bmi only 22. Now mid ivf cycle!

Haven't had much support apart from MIL, DH and a few close friends. Most say at least I already have a child. Doesn't stop the pain of being unable go concieve a 2nd. Plus guilt for not being able to have my DHs child, although he really is,100% daddy to our boy.

Wish yoy all the best and don't let anyone give you hard time for having a second. Thinking of you xx


----------



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi ladies, thanks for the replies - well I got a BFP today, my third cycle of clomid. 
Aaargh so scared I will lose it, I'm only 2 weeks post ov so anything can happen.
I am going to the doctors tomorrow to get an urgent referral to ante natal and scan, due to my medical condition they should do this straight away.


----------



## Wantbabynow6 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ginsy, 
this is great news, huge congratulations xx


----------



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks. Well I am booked in to antenatal clinic next Thursday - 7th Feb - so that's the next milestone, I hope it can make it til then.

I think once I get the scan (may be too early for a heartbeat) I will hopefully relax a little if everything is as it should be.

As this is a clomid baby I keep thinking what if it's twins!


----------



## jellybaby81 (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats ginsey! Try not to worry getting the bfp is the hardest part! So you are most of the way there...
Afm i am booked in fir EC tomorrow in my quest for # 2 i hope its all been worth it. I want a sibling more than anything
x


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

ginsy, big congratulations and wish you all the best!


----------

